# Little white(ish) flaps



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

Morning people,

I spent yesterday cleaning and polishing our pride and joy, ready for our trip to France at the end of next week. Looking at it this morning in the sun, I'm glad I spent the time on it.

However, I'd like to bring the flaps that cover the electric plug, water inlet etc back to white. They are looking decidedly yellow. Can someone recommend anything that will restore them to a new colour please? 

I have tried elbow grease and the special caravan/motorhome (Boby Dazler) cleaner but they are still rather yellow. 

MTIA.

Keith

PS - I brought the melamine cups back to "like new" with elbow grease and one of those sponges with a rough side and soapy water. Would this do the job or would it scratch the plastic?


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Bobby Dazzler is'nt a cleaner AFAIK. You could try Fenwicks Caravan Cleaner. I've had good results with this. Dilute household bleach may also have some effect. But I suspect your problem is that you're flaps are possibly suffering from UV degredation 8O 

Let us know if you find a cure.

D.


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Have you tried T-cut Keith? Usually does the job.
seamus.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I used Hob Brite on our last van and it worked quite well.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

maxautotrail said:


> I spent yesterday cleaning and polishing our pride and joy, ready for our trip to France at the end of next week. Looking at it this morning in the sun, I'm glad I spent the time on it.
> 
> However, I'd like to bring the flaps that cover the electric plug, water inlet etc back to white. They are looking decidedly yellow. Can someone recommend anything that will restore them to a new colour please?
> 
> ...


Ah ha, a man after my own heart. :wink:

I have tried lots of agents to restore plastics to their original white colour, ie, bleach, Jif/Cif, degreaser, traffic film remover, T-cut, white spirit, methylated spirit, cellulose thinners, trichloroethylene 8O 8O 8O......but to no avail, unfortunately. 
I am surprised that the items tried on, haven't melted away before now after that lot. :lol: :lol: :lol:

I would be very pleased to know too, if there is a product that can get rid of that horrible yellowing effect. 
I think that we have to accept the fact that it is caused by Dave's suggestion above, re UV degradation. 

Regards,

Jock.

P.S. Not tried Hob Brite yet though. Does it restore back to white?


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

They will be yellowed deep into the plastic, either replace or paint


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Not quite but it certainly cleans it up. I put it on with a nail brush and give it a good scrub.

As already stated the Sun has a lot to answer for.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Drew said:


> As already stated the Sun has a lot to answer for.


What in Scotland.. :lol: :lol: :lol: It's rust.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If anyone comes up with anything I'll try it on the plastic front of our washing machine, dishwasher and various plastic bits on the food processor, liquidiser and other kitchen gadgets. I've failed to find anything so far and frankly, from my home experience, I think you're on to a loser looking for a cleaning solution.

Have you tried painting them white ? You can buy the touch up paint for the MH so perhaps a coat of that would improve them ?

G


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Hmm....did someone mention dishwashers  They do bring cylinder heads up like new (Please dont tell Mr D) Perhaps if you could remove the offending parts & put them in with the crockery. 

D.


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

maxautotrail said:


> Morning people,
> 
> I spent yesterday cleaning and polishing our pride and joy, ready for our trip to France at the end of next week. Looking at it this morning in the sun, I'm glad I spent the time on it.
> 
> ...


mmmm thanks all. It was Fenwicks Caravan Cleaner I tried not Bobby Dazler as in my post.

Anyway, I have now tried everything both in the garage and under the sink, including carpet cleaner that really brings any stains out.

Here are the top three....

1) T-Cut - doesn't come back white but it is now an off white rather than yellow.
2) Halfords "internal"? car plastic cleaner.
3) Hob-bight.

I have done all the flaps now with T-Cut and at least I now have a clean van and the plastic isn't as yellow as it was.

I think your right saying it is the sun causing the fading.

Thanks again everone.

Keith


----------

